# EdsGTI baby build up thread.



## EdsGTI (Mar 9, 2003)

So I got some time to start to put my car together a bit.
Along with some of my guys and friends we were able to do some things I never thought that I would do, im not a show car guy, but with help from vinny, steve, joe and some others things came together!
Since I last had the car up I did some cool stuff.
I shaved the bay, single stage gloss red.
Tucked all the wiring throught the frame rails with some kevin black love.
Got a seibon carbon fiber hood and hatch
2 status racing ring carbon fibre buckets
BW s372mm turbo Divided T4 with a large AR
Built a side winder manifold that puts the turbo over the transmission.
BOBQ re did the head solid lifter 
Sponsored raxles axles
Sponsored Clutch masters FX700 twin disk
etc.
Some new things are the PCV breather setup, goal is to have all crankcase pressure eliminated.
4" aluminum downpipe and exhaust
1600cc injectors, 2 bosch 044 pumps.
Im hoping to have it done by years end, ive been very busy at work and have little energy left to pump the car out, here are some pics. I hope you guys like it.








































I will have more photos of the car and other parts later but I figured for now some people who had seen some pictures of the setup before could check it out now.











_Modified by EdsGTI at 8:58 AM 11-2-2008_


----------



## EdsGTI (Mar 9, 2003)

The IM will not have any stock parts on it and will be a totally new design, it is in the works, I am using the 825 core I had last year and 3" charge pipes through out the entire car.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: EdsGTI baby build up thread. (EdsGTI)*

I http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif Ed.


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

2nd to none!


----------



## EdsGTI (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: (cincyTT)*

some more from a few weeks ago.


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Saw this is person a few weeks ago... Its truely wicked and the pcv system had me grinning for a while... Everything from the concept to fit and finish was insane (as is the rest of the project)... You hand shaping the IM runners Ed? And just 4 injectors?


----------



## GLI_jetta (Jan 3, 2006)

*Re: EdsGTI baby build up thread. (EdsGTI)*

dude that is so awesome..... wow


----------



## EdsGTI (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (crazyass713)*

Im making an intake with a different approach to the runners, im using a head flange i had cnc'd years ago, I will be utilizing angled runners that are angled into the direction of flow in the plenum, This way the charge air enters the runners and curves downwards into it and doesn't have to make a T junction, I have material, just need to find some time, the core was on there so people dont be facetious and try to throw stuff in the head, because people suck and it spends its days outside.


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (EdsGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EdsGTI* »_Im making an intake with a different approach to the runners, im using a head flange i had cnc'd years ago, I will be utilizing angled runners that are angled into the direction of flow in the plenum, This way the charge air enters the runners and curves downwards into it and doesn't have to make a T junction, I have material, just need to find some time, the core was on there so people dont be facetious and try to throw stuff in the head, because people suck and it spends its days outside.

I gotcha, thats cool. guessing youll angle them towards the drivers side, which will mean some long air to air piping or an air to water setup... Interesting http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## EdsGTI (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (crazyass713)*

charge pipes will go from turbo to core, and intake will be on the pass side like traditional, piping distance is cut in half as the turbo is already down by the starter.


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (EdsGTI)*

do you plan on running one of those fwd wheelie bars this time around?


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (EdsGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EdsGTI* »_charge pipes will go from turbo to core, and intake will be on the pass side like traditional, piping distance is cut in half as the turbo is already down by the starter.









Ok cool cool... The reason I said drivers side is that the transition of tb, to runners, to head could be smooth and less angled than the drivers side... But I get your concept http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## EdsGTI (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (cincyTT)*

front sway bar was removed, using factory rivnut hardware for the oem TDI skid plate im making a bar to incorporate an mk3 front motor mount and traction bars to the oem sway bar mounts in the control arms.


----------



## EF9Si (Dec 12, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (EdsGTI)*

Sweet set up!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (EF9Si)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 50trim S (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

quality work 
haven't seen nothing but that from you 
looks good how much power you hoping for?
you still on a hydro setup? if so what cams 52's?


----------



## boosted b5 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (50trim S)*


_Quote, originally posted by *50trim S* »_quality work 
you still on a hydro setup? if so what cams 52's?

from his First post
*BOBQ re did the head solid lifter *
learn to read


----------



## DonSupreme (Apr 11, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (50trim S)*


_Quote, originally posted by *50trim S* »_quality work 
haven't seen nothing but that from you 
looks good how much power you hoping for?
you still on a hydro setup? if so what cams 52's?

Did you read anything he said or do you just post questions right away????? Live to post questions and do no reading.


----------



## FrankiEBoneZ (Jun 4, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (EdsGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EdsGTI* »_Im making an intake with a different approach to the runners, im using a head flange i had cnc'd years ago, I will be utilizing angled runners that are angled into the direction of flow in the plenum, This way the charge air enters the runners and curves downwards into it and doesn't have to make a T junction, I have material, just need to find some time, the core was on there so people dont be facetious and try to throw stuff in the head, because people suck and it spends its days outside.

Wilson Mani style ftw


----------



## FrankiEBoneZ (Jun 4, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (cincyTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cincyTT* »_do you plan on running one of those fwd wheelie bars this time around?

I dont think he can in the class he is planning on running.


----------



## boosted b5 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (FrankiEBoneZ)*

ed, what are you doing about the brake resevoir? 
looks good. aiming to go 9s this coming year? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: EdsGTI baby build up thread. (EdsGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EdsGTI* »_goal is to have all crankcase pressure eliminated.

Love the valve cover.Looks like mine except with alot more going on.Lets dry sump this sucker







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 20aeman (Jun 8, 2006)

That's a whole lot of vbands. Vary naice.


----------



## badger5 (Nov 17, 2003)

whats the thinking behind all the vents in the rocker cover? only venting from the top or block front vent also Ed?
Whats your power expectations? looks lovely.


----------



## DK_GTI_racer (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re:*

WOW that setup looks insane - i really like your manifold style and valvecover venting







.....anyways http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mirror (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: Re: (DK_GTI_racer)*

looks good ed. glad to see it coming along. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








how you plan on getting oil in that badboy? lol. fill it through the catch can, and have a drain back? 


_Modified by mirror at 3:52 AM 11-2-2008_


----------



## Junk T.I. (Sep 18, 2003)

*Re: Re: (mirror)*

totally sick, cant wait to see it in person, I gotta get out there
Pat


----------



## themachasy (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Re: (Junk T.I.)*

Damn Ed. You been busy. Glad things are going well, keep us updated!!!


----------



## passatG60 (Aug 16, 2001)

*Re: Re: (themachasy)*

Ed, that is awesome. One thing though.. level the turbo off if you can. When the chra is angled like that, it puts a lot of load on the bearings and thrust plate and leads to premature wear. But looks great


----------



## speeding-g60 (Aug 1, 2004)

*FV-QR*

looks real good Ed.... cant wait to see how the solid cams do. which ones did you go with?


----------



## EdsGTI (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (speeding-g60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *boosted b5* »_ed, what are you doing about the brake resevoir? 
looks good. aiming to go 9s this coming year? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

The brake reservoir is relocated as well as some small changes in that area, i will post more pics as it comes along. I made this as OEM as possible keeping the brake booster so you could have something similar on a full out street car and you dont have to remove power brakes or change masters etc.

_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
Love the valve cover.Looks like mine except with alot more going on.Lets dry sump this sucker







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

thanks, i figured people would notice that, I wish i could dry sump it, im planning on BOTI since its the only option at this point and dry sump is "illegal"









_Quote, originally posted by *badger5* »_whats the thinking behind all the vents in the rocker cover? only venting from the top or block front vent also Ed?
Whats your power expectations? looks lovely.


crank case ventilation has been an issue with hondas for a while, I have 4 -10 an coming off the valve cover, they are all placed in the stock areas of the cam, non lobe, I am also running 4 black caps on over the cams.
I am still rocking the 034 billet adapter on the oil filter housing with a -10an to the front 120 deg on the can in the first pictures.
I have a return off the bottom front of the can for the return for when im racing it, in case I for any reason pop something ( I am shooting for ~950whp) id rather not starve the engine for oil if it pukes it into the can, it can run back down and at least salvage what I can.

_Quote, originally posted by *mirror* »_looks good ed. glad to see it coming along. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








how you plan on getting oil in that badboy? lol. fill it through the catch can, and have a drain back? 


Whe I designed the catch can I didnt run the baffle under the first filter. I can use the first filter as a fill hole and as I said back to Bill it could be filled via the catch can. I also just simply got a -10an femal bung and welded an aluminum funnel to it so I can just thread it onto the valve cover










_Quote, originally posted by *passatG60* »_Ed, that is awesome. One thing though.. level the turbo off if you can. When the chra is angled like that, it puts a lot of load on the bearings and thrust plate and leads to premature wear. But looks great









The turbo is fairly level, it is less than the rated 15 deg of tilt by the manufacturer, it was a concern of mine as well but after seeing some of the big power hondas specifically the yo parts/clutchmasters K series integra I have come to think that my angle is WAY less angles, all of the off the shelf kits for the K put the turbo slightly up. This setup is up a tad but its also an optical illusion because i have the huge BW race cover! Gotta stop out and check it out one day and check it out bro.

_Quote, originally posted by *speeding-g60* »_looks real good Ed.... cant wait to see how the solid cams do. which ones did you go with?

The number combo slips my mind, ill ask bob later, all I know is they are really damn big.



_Modified by EdsGTI at 8:57 AM 11-2-2008_


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (EdsGTI)*

ok, its prob the pic then. The shafts on the BW turbos are pretty thick so they can withstand some abuse, but they weigh more and at load, they starting digging into things... just a very small concern on my end. But I would love to see this thing and I will stop by the shop again when i get some free time. Looks like fresh paint too... really looking like a car w/ some purpose http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bobqzzi (Sep 24, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (EdsGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EdsGTI* »_Im making an intake with a different approach to the runners, im using a head flange i had cnc'd years ago, I will be utilizing angled runners that are angled into the direction of flow in the plenum, This way the charge air enters the runners and curves downwards into it and doesn't have to make a T junction, I have material, just need to find some time, the core was on there so people dont be facetious and try to throw stuff in the head, because people suck and it spends its days outside.

That's an interesting idea about the runners; makes sense to me. Looks very good.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: EdsGTI baby build up thread. (EdsGTI)*

Right-on Ed :thumbup How big of a plenum are you planning on using?


----------



## EdsGTI (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: EdsGTI baby build up thread. ([email protected])*

I havent really decided yet, I have been reading alot of books that have really gotten me up to speed with some stuff and have been doing alot of searching on other platforms.
When I get to that point im sure I will run all of my ideas past you


----------



## zerb (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: EdsGTI baby build up thread. (EdsGTI)*

....wow. thats all i can even say. im going to need to take a drive down to nyc one day and see this thing.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: EdsGTI baby build up thread. (EdsGTI)*

Cool...hit me up when you get the chance http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Junk T.I. (Sep 18, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (bobqzzi)*

Ed, sent you an Email....


----------



## AudiA4_18T (Mar 15, 2006)

holy catch can batman!
Anyway good luck man looks awesome...


----------



## one.eightT03 (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: EdsGTI baby build up thread. (EdsGTI)*

damn ed it looks good. i will be by your place this week http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## EdsGTI (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Looks like fresh paint too... really looking like a car w/ some purpose http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

yeah, with some help the bay got shaved and fully freshly painted SS gloss red. I pulled every bracket out, all the visible seam sealer and did a tiny bit of smoothing. 
I also bought the plastic lined sockets and painted every bolt in the body gloss black, as well as did the mounts, booster, catch can and valve cover wrinkle black.
I feel most people have the entire setup be the bling, I for once wanted the car to catch attention by not all the parts together but the entire picture together.
The manifold, turbine housing and downpipe will be swain tech coated white and probably covered in a high temp black paint like I did on franks turbine housing just to keep everything serviceable at a race without melting your hands off.


----------



## EdsGTI (Mar 9, 2003)

all of this stuff has been a learning swing for me, if anyone has any advice on picture taking lmk, im using a nikon d40x dslr, im a noob at cameras lol
the entire swing, i love this picture, i missed it last night











_Modified by EdsGTI at 11:27 AM 11-2-2008_


----------



## mirror (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: (EdsGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EdsGTI* »_all of this stuff has been a learning swing for me, if anyone has any advice on picture taking lmk, im using a nikon d40x dslr, im a noob at cameras lol
the entire swing, i love this picture, i missed it last night



need help posting pics, or taking them? cause, 
this fuqing site is lame. it's editing out my url....

_Modified by mirror at 6:53 AM 11-2-2008_


_Modified by mirror at 6:55 AM 11-2-2008_


----------



## ANT THE KNEE (Aug 25, 2000)

*Re: (EdsGTI)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif more pics of "swing out" exhaust mani







.
Hopefully i'll get to see this thing first hand in a few weeks when i get uni file


_Modified by ANT THE KNEE at 6:51 AM 11-2-2008_


----------



## euroroccoT (Nov 18, 2002)

*Re: (ANT THE KNEE)*

looks great Ed, over the winter i was gonna bring the turbo up front also, will see but sure looks good, spoolup is gonna be tricky, s370 t3 .70 did not hit till 5400rpm now you have a alot longer exhaust runners and huge turbine, anyway can't wait to see poweerband, and see it run at WAterfest in 2009 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## EdsGTI (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: (euroroccoT)*

I will be revving over 10.5k so Im not really concerned, also the divided housings work amazing, my a.r is over 1.0 T4 divided. 
From the data I was able to gather with different length runners on headers there wasnt much difference. 
Antilag, flatshift and different tuning practices as well as the revs make it a great setup if you have the rest of the car together to work in harmony with the setup http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 20thAEGti1009 (Jan 28, 2005)

*FV-QR*

ed the car is lookin sweet.. i cant wait to see this thing up and running again. after i get the car running i will have to drive it up there for your next dyno day


----------



## Junk T.I. (Sep 18, 2003)

*Re: (EdsGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EdsGTI* »_I will be revving over 10.5k so Im not really concerned, also the divided housings work amazing, my a.r is over 1.0 T4 divided. 
From the data I was able to gather with different length runners on headers there wasnt much difference. 
Antilag, flatshift and different tuning practices as well as the revs make it a great setup if you have the rest of the car together to work in harmony with the setup http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

making it happen again....


----------



## 50trim S (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: (Junk T.I.)*

ed did you flow your head? i have the flow sheet of what a very well known honda ported did with a 20v with 1mm oversize valves 
he got it to flow 15-20 cfm more than a stock k20 head if that tells you anything 
just letting you know i know at least one porter that would be willing to port a 20v head and he may consider doing one for you, if you needed one, if you stuck a company sticker of his on your car
let me know if you want to know more id rather not say what company it is on here but i wouldn't care to tell you in a pm or email. but he has 25+yrs of experience in porting, he got to a little over 300 cfm on the intake side on a 20V head if that tells you anything
he has a built diesel block that he told me was being built for 1200hp he's trying to get rid of it as well i will no more about that when he gets back from vegas but its just been sitting for a year and someone could get a killer deal on it
like i said just trying to help maybe get you some free stuff or porting if your willing to put some stickers on that BEAST


_Modified by 50trim S at 9:29 AM 11-2-2008_


----------



## EdsGTI (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: (50trim S)*

bob has the flow data on his website, the head that is pictured on the site is my actual cyl head casting I have #3.
I also have a local porter who has the dual outer cam gear design finalized and patented... he offered me all free work if i supplied the parts, I am honestly down for testing cyl heads both with a flowbench ( I have access to a superflow at a friends shop) and obviously for in house dyno testing as kevin and I would close for 2-3 days and just test heads...
Tell them to contact me. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I have aeb castings I could supply as cores for a job to cut down on expenses.
With that being said though, bob has done alot of work for me and I will be running his stuff on the car from the get-go, unless there is a failure I will not be changing anything until I have time to do testing. I am devoted to those individuals who have taken the time to help me make progress.


_Modified by EdsGTI at 12:18 PM 11-2-2008_


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

god bless you dude http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## speeding-g60 (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: (EdsGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EdsGTI* »_I am devoted to those individuals who have taken the time to help me make progress.

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 50trim S (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: (EdsGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EdsGTI* »_I am devoted to those individuals who have taken the time to help me make progress.
Tell them to contact me. I have aeb castings I could supply as cores for a job to cut down on expenses.
_Modified by EdsGTI at 12:18 PM 11-2-2008_

that'll keep you going places FAST
what did you mean about the castings?
you want me to send you that flow sheet? if you do just let me know ill attach it to an email with nothing else but the company that did it, but id rather you not say what company did if you want 
it averages about 25-30 more cfm than the head on bobs data page 
nothing against bob he has arguably done more for the VW community than anyone else, i think its that 25+yrs of experience in porting you learn a few tricks of the trade to make a really good flowing head
you get my email last night?


_Modified by 50trim S at 11:44 AM 11-2-2008_


----------



## EdsGTI (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: (50trim S)*

Send me the info


----------



## themachasy (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: (EdsGTI)*

*cough* endyn *cough*


----------



## ALT3rEg0 (Oct 16, 2008)

*Re: (EdsGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EdsGTI* »_all of this stuff has been a learning swing for me, if anyone has any advice on picture taking lmk, im using a nikon d40x dslr, im a noob at cameras lol

start hanging out in the photography forum some. before you know it you'll be wondering why you spent $600 on a lense.


----------



## TSTARKZ123 (Oct 1, 2004)

*Re: (themachasy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *themachasy* »_*cough* endyn *cough*

Did someone say TheOldOne? LOL
Looking good Ed http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 50trim S (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: (TSTARKZ123)*

email sent i made it pretty short for once


----------



## O2VW1.8T (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: (50trim S)*

ed is a baller. Looking good man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## silvercar (Aug 23, 2004)

*Re: (EdsGTI)*

very nice. I love it when form AND function have a head on collision. 
A few questions:
1. I see that you will be running a fabbed waterneck in one of the pictures, but do you actually have that done yet, and if so care to post a pic of the waterneck and line setup?
2. (sort of addressed this) What is the difference in runner length vs. a typical top mount manifold? are they just equal on opposing cylinders? And how exactly does that all work out with the divided hotside?


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

:speechless: anxiously waiting


----------



## 03redgti (Feb 18, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (theswoleguy)*

hmm 2 bad ur going for the fastest fwd gti.. awd would be pretty insane. awesome build tho!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## EdsGTI (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: (silvercar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *silvercar* »_very nice. I love it when form AND function have a head on collision. 
A few questions:
1. I see that you will be running a fabbed waterneck in one of the pictures, but do you actually have that done yet, and if so care to post a pic of the waterneck and line setup?
2. (sort of addressed this) What is the difference in runner length vs. a typical top mount manifold? are they just equal on opposing cylinders? And how exactly does that all work out with the divided hotside?

I havent finished it yet, i didnt want just a waterneck... Im making a swirl pot, I havent yet decided if im putting just a cap on the top, or if im making an overflow tank with a line to it.
The difference in runner length is honestly negligeable...When it gets to the single tubing is probably just about the same length as a normal ram horn. Its maybe 8 inches longer per paired group of runners.
The tubes individually are not equal in length, but the pairs are. This is the first manifold, I am doing some of this for testing, this will be used now, if it works great, great, if I see some adverse problem I have a jig for it and can replicate the identical fitment and just change around the runner design leading up to the turbine inlet.
I will make the swirl pot this week and try to get some pics up!


----------



## EdsGTI (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (03redgti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *03redgti* »_hmm 2 bad ur going for the fastest fwd gti.. awd would be pretty insane. awesome build tho!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I already have that







I also built franks car, the most powerful one too


----------



## euroroccoT (Nov 18, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (EdsGTI)*

mine is a gti too.


----------



## jc_bb (Sep 27, 2005)

do you have to brace that exhaust manifold?


----------



## IzVW (Jul 24, 2003)

*FV-QR*

Ed, awesome work as usual pushing the 1.8t envelope!


----------



## EdsGTI (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: (themachasy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *themachasy* »_*cough* endyn *cough*

nope not them!


----------



## EdsGTI (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (euroroccoT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *euroroccoT* »_mine is a gti too.









not an mk4, not a street car, with abs, power steering, ac, 2800lbs and not registered and inspected in NY








the only difference will be now I have no a/c and hopefully wont be as fat as 2800lbs lolol.


----------



## EdsGTI (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: (jc_bb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jc_bb* »_do you have to brace that exhaust manifold?

The setup is held up now under its own structure, 3-4 tack welds on each joint.
The setup has been pushed around, over bumps, potholes in the parking lot and gone over the dyno each night about 100 times id say.
I will make that decision once I fully weld it. Joe and I discussed how the load is much greater since there is alot of leverage involved, 50lbs at a great distance from the head flange.

I will measure the distance the manifold moved with the setup on and off, I am planning on bracing it with a preload bolted to the turbine flange so its not just getting pulled down, especially at the projected heat levels.
I almost want to not brace it and see where it cracks and learn from that because I have had no failures at all and would rather learn why and how it would on an extreme setup like this, if it was to have a failure.
I guess I will have to wait and see.


----------



## EdsGTI (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: (EdsGTI)*

does anyone else find the pumpkin gay.......










































ahhhhhhh


----------



## PITGUY (Nov 16, 2003)

they couldnt find anything better


----------



## MKV John (Aug 9, 2007)

*Re: (EdsGTI)*

i do ... yo ed, sh*t's weak








i can't wait til this beast is finished. http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif 

yo ed, i'm going to call you in like 30seconds, bye.


_Modified by MKV John at 2:15 PM 11-2-2008_


----------



## pseudosuit (Sep 26, 2007)

what kind of black wrinkle coat is that?


----------



## MKV John (Aug 9, 2007)

*Re: (pseudosuit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pseudosuit* »_what kind of black wrinkle coat is that?


the best kind. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## EdsGTI (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: (pseudosuit)*

krylon wrinkle, my friend who powdercoats had no interest in getting the material for me, so I sprayed them.
john, my cell is broken, im getting a new one tomorrow, I will call you then bro.


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (EdsGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EdsGTI* »_
john, my cell is broken, im getting a new one tomorrow, I will call you then bro.

aka shop hours are monday-friday 10:30-midnight lol
looking good ed you ever need anything just let me know http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MKV John (Aug 9, 2007)

*Re: (EdsGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EdsGTI* »_.
john, my cell is broken, im getting a new one tomorrow, I will call you then bro.

oh okay, sounds good man.... i'm gonna PM you right now, so unlock it for me








edit: I just realized i cant even send the PM nevermind, i'll just wait for the call tomorrow.


----------



## Chief Joseph (Aug 25, 2008)

i dont know what sexier ed or this car


----------



## Wolk's Wagon (Sep 27, 2000)

*Re: EdsGTI baby build up thread. (EdsGTI)*

That is pretty crazy, you need one of those warning stickers from a jet that shows the little stick man gettting sucked into the inlet.


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*

cool stuff in here!


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*FV-QR*


----------



## EdsGTI (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: EdsGTI baby build up thread. (Wolk's Wagon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wolk’s Wagon* »_That is pretty crazy, you need one of those warning stickers from a jet that shows the little stick man gettting sucked into the inlet.









haha
its funny one of my friends took a pic of the turbo with a coke can in the inlet
5.5" of fury, there will be a duct going to the headlight area. Similarly setup sfwd style cars have been able to make an additional 5-6psi of boost from the ram air effect on the track once speed pics up. I would say high 150's to mid 160's will be the goal for spring.
I am going to spend the entire fall/winter setting the car up, I have a TON to do, but it will all work out. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## EdsGTI (Mar 9, 2003)

Does anyone have a lead on a Carbon fiber glass replacement for the sunroof?
I was going to have an entire roof made of CF and skin it, but If I can get just the glass replacement made in CF I would.


----------



## UntouchableGTI (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (EdsGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EdsGTI* »_Does anyone have a lead on a Carbon fiber glass replacement for the sunroof?
I was going to have an entire roof made of CF and skin it, but If I can get just the glass replacement made in CF I would.

y not just take the sunroof glass out and then weld a thing peice of sheet metal over it, done.


----------



## EdsGTI (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: (UntouchableGTI)*

im anal for 1, i just painted the roof 2, and I have a 20thae headliner in the car and dont want it to be ghetto.
I still want to drive this car, I have a huge problem in building a dedicated race car, im not rich and would love to be able to just drive 2-3 hours and not have a trailer queen, if i had the time I would be finished with it and driving it.


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*

ed has email.


----------



## 50trim S (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: EdsGTI baby build up thread. (EdsGTI)*

ed what did you think of what that head flowed?
i sent you a very short email to let you know something that you needed to know
also do you plan to respond to the email i sent you last night...........there was some stuff in it id like to know about especially my wastegate questions and boost creep and what not
i appreciate you helping me out with that problem i was having earlier today










_Modified by 50trim S at 6:03 PM 11-2-2008_


----------



## boosted b5 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: (themachasy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *themachasy* »_*cough* endyn *cough*

thats what came to mind as well..

i dont know what sneaky turbo S is trying to be sneaky, he comes on this site begging for information, but tries to hold out on others.. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## tdipower4me (Dec 1, 2005)

*Re: EdsGTI baby build up thread. (50trim S)*


_Quote, originally posted by *50trim S* »_ed what did you think of what that head flowed?
i sent you a very short email to let you know something that you needed to know
also do you plan to respond to the email i sent you last night...........there was some stuff in it id like to know about especially my wastegate questions and boost creep and what not
i appreciate you helping me out with that problem i was having earlier today









_Modified by 50trim S at 5:54 PM 11-2-2008_

Damn man, give eddie a break. He'll get back to ya sooner or later, just calm down. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

oh, and thanks for holding out on us like boosted b5 said!


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*

The 1.8T Community: Secrets against "The Family" result in HATE and MALICE


----------



## EdsGTI (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: EdsGTI baby build up thread. (tdipower4me)*

The bay a month and a half ago!


----------



## boosted b5 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: EdsGTI baby build up thread. (EdsGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EdsGTI* »_The bay a month and a half ago!









i dont think it looks any better now








gonna be nasty Ed. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PIFF (Nov 11, 2007)

ugh i remember that. it was so warm and sunny those days.


----------



## 50trim S (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: EdsGTI baby build up thread. (EdsGTI)*

after how all of you guys have treated me the past week im not telling dck 
you know what they say karma what comes around goes around


----------



## boosted b5 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: EdsGTI baby build up thread. (50trim S)*


_Quote, originally posted by *50trim S* »_after how all of you guys have treated me the past week im not telling dck 
you know what they say karma what comes around goes around

yeah im waiting for a tree to fall on you.


----------



## euroroccoT (Nov 18, 2002)

*Re: EdsGTI baby build up thread. (50trim S)*

damm 150 160mph.. you ran 137mph with 600whp frankie ran about same with 700whp you planning on making 900whp. that would cool to see!
2009 is gonna be a good year. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif keep it up looks simply awesome


----------



## 50trim S (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: EdsGTI baby build up thread. (euroroccoT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *euroroccoT* »_damm 150 160mph.. you ran 137mph with 600whp frankie ran about same with 700whp you planning on making 900whp. that would cool to see!
2009 is gonna be a good year. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif keep it up looks simply awesome

ed i emailed you back 
i want to hear more about the head the only other solid lifter ive seen on here is the guy that had apr build his car and he's not turning to many rpms
BW ETT72mm turbo+11000-12000rpms=900+whp thats what i see happening..........i bet that turbo weighs about 50 pounds if not more
ed did you check out that flow sheet? what do you think? it look like it can make some good power? with 52's of course unless i can find something for hydro that is more aggressive
i bet you more problems using the power than making it








when you get it on the dyno please have a camera


----------



## ALT3rEg0 (Oct 16, 2008)

*Re: EdsGTI baby build up thread. (50trim S)*

yer gonna get me banned..
ed, how many wires total do you have for your engine harness? i know the answer is gonna make me jealous (as far as bay shaving goes)


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: EdsGTI baby build up thread. (50trim S)*

Stop derailing threads. No one wants to see this thread locked








Posting to tell people about emails are not needed, they will get back to you when they have time/choose


----------



## VW1990CORRADO (Sep 30, 2000)

*Re: EdsGTI baby build up thread. (cincyTT)*

awesome job ed


----------



## infinityman (Sep 3, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (EdsGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EdsGTI* »_Im making an intake with a different approach to the runners, im using a head flange i had cnc'd years ago, I will be utilizing angled runners that are angled into the direction of flow in the plenum, This way the charge air enters the runners and curves downwards into it and doesn't have to make a T junction, I have material, just need to find some time, the core was on there so people dont be facetious and try to throw stuff in the head, because people suck and it spends its days outside.

LIke that honda! I was going to build mine like that!
Ed, you're awesome!


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

1. Cause I am jealous
2. Because I cant afford this
3. Becuase I want it. 
Nice build keep up the good work!


----------



## speeding-g60 (Aug 1, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *50trim S* »_
ed i emailed you back 
i want to hear more about the head the only other solid lifter ive seen on here is the guy that had apr build his car and he's not turning to many rpms *Ricky (Pitguy) has a Schrick AEB head with solid lifter setup FS. I am doing a 2.0L block with AEB and solid lifter setup. there are more out there. you read enough and ask more questions than a two year old, but yet yu seem not to be able to retain anything?*
i bet that turbo weighs about 50 pounds if not more 




_Quote, originally posted by *EdsGTI* »_Joe and I discussed how the load is much greater since there is alot of leverage involved, *50lbs* at a great distance from the head flange.

man i have held my tongue. but enough is enough. READ, Jesus Christ Almighty!!!!!
here is what i tell one of my friends who just runs his dick-sucker all the time.
"when you talk, you teach. and when you listen, you learn. so







and learn something!"

_Quote, originally posted by *50trim S* »_after how all of you guys have treated me the past week im not telling dck 

me, personally, i dont give a rats ass whether you take your ball and go find another park to play in or not. i am not selling you anything and just cant stand to read your same questions over and over and over. kick back, read, take notes, and when it comes time, if ever, then start making calls. 

_Quote, originally posted by *50trim S* »_also do you plan to respond to the email i sent you last night........

but email-stalker isht gets you nowhere. its sunday, can the man have some time of his own?
end rant/
keep it up Ed, inspire us humble people.....
PS and if you want me to edit, Ed, i will. 



_Modified by speeding-g60 at 8:06 PM 11-2-2008_


----------



## UntouchableGTI (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (speeding-g60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *speeding-g60* »_and if you want me to edit, Ed, i will. 

Please dont, new sig woot


----------



## therealvrt (Jul 21, 2004)

i rarely pop into the 1.8t forums but i must say it is nice to see an cutting-no corners-approach to a fast street car
good luck with your build, i am very impressed with the quality of your work


----------



## rodney_dubs (Mar 2, 2008)

don't think it's going to see the street much in that trim...


----------



## boosted b5 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (speeding-g60)*

dont want to quote it, but well said Aaron.
Ed, im eager to see how this works out. 10,500rpm is gonna sound straight NASTY http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## FrankiEBoneZ (Jun 4, 2002)

*Re: EdsGTI baby build up thread. (euroroccoT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *euroroccoT* »_damm 150 160mph.. you ran 137mph with 600whp frankie ran about same with 700whp you planning on making 900whp. that would cool to see!
2009 is gonna be a good year. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif keep it up looks simply awesome

correction, I dyno'd 700whp... the one time we finally got it to go down the track with the 700whp my tranny blew up.







the 11.2 in my sig was at roughly 600whp as well with a slipping clutch.


----------



## FrankiEBoneZ (Jun 4, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (infinityman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *infinityman* »_
LIke that honda! I was going to build mine like that!
Ed, you're awesome!

yea bro the one I showed you, thats a local tuners car







**** will be illy.


----------



## TSTARKZ123 (Oct 1, 2004)

*Re: (rodney_dubs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rodney_dubs* »_don't think it's going to see the street much in that trim...

Then you don't know Ed! This is what happens when you hang out with these crazy Honda guys.


----------



## infinityman (Sep 3, 2004)

*Re: (TSTARKZ123)*

This is going to be his grocery getter.


----------



## themachasy (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: (infinityman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *infinityman* »_This is going to be his grocery getter.

Gotta double bag fasho!


----------



## turbodub (Jul 6, 2000)

*FV-QR*

it looks like a honda


----------



## FrankiEBoneZ (Jun 4, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (turbodub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbodub* »_it looks like a honda

It looks like it will probably go 9s lol
Its not gonna be a daily, just a street car. Driving a car with that much money and work into it on the street I wouldnt, its to much to go putting un neccessary miles on it... but I'm sure he'll bring it out on th streets a few times at the very least. Its great to bring out your project to VW meets and/or local weekly car shows/gathering with other makes and models, thats where the true fun is if you ask me. Hence why I never went with the full drag car setup (gutted, caged, etc.) like I had once considered.


----------



## California Jay (Sep 1, 2004)

I'd hit it.... 
All the best Ed.


----------



## unpimpzeGTI1.8T (Mar 17, 2008)

nice work keep it coming man


----------



## dckeener (Jan 10, 2005)

*Re: (unpimpzeGTI1.8T)*

Wow, simply beautiful. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: (dckeener)*

show car shaving bays and ish


----------



## vdubed (Apr 7, 2000)

*Re: (18T_BT)*

nice red car!


----------



## silvercar (Aug 23, 2004)

*Re: (EdsGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EdsGTI* »_
I havent finished it yet, i didnt want just a waterneck... Im making a swirl pot, I havent yet decided if im putting just a cap on the top, or if im making an overflow tank with a line to it....

I will make the swirl pot this week and try to get some pics up!

nice. Ill be looking forward to seeing that









_Quote, originally posted by *EdsGTI* »_
I will measure the distance the manifold moved with the setup on and off, I am planning on bracing it with a preload bolted to the turbine flange so its not just getting pulled down, especially at the projected heat levels.
.

I like the kind of 'nuetral' type bracing like this (think this one weighs like 95 lb though lol):
http://www.topendfabrication.c...d=304


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: (silvercar)*

Man, this looks really really good. Nice work. I am stoked to see the final outcome. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Vento! (Oct 23, 2008)

car is ridiculous. pics look dope Ed


----------



## loxxrider (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: (Vento!)*

Mother of God







looks awesome


----------



## TheMunky (Sep 21, 2004)

*Re: (loxxrider)*

That looks amazing, nice job. Keep up the good work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bernB5 (Jul 13, 2003)

*Re: (EdsGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EdsGTI* »_all of this stuff has been a learning swing for me, if anyone has any advice on picture taking lmk, im using a nikon d40x dslr, im a noob at cameras lol
the entire swing, i love this picture, i missed it last night








_Modified by EdsGTI at 11:27 AM 11-2-2008_

try opening up your aperture a bit so it's not such a centralized focal point. d40x is a great camera, read the manual, it'll do wonders for you.


----------



## EdsGTI (Mar 9, 2003)

yeah, can build a car but cant use a camera








I know your the master of cameras maybe Ill learn one day


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (bernB5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bernB5* »_
try opening up your aperture a bit so it's not such a centralized focal point. d40x is a great camera, read the manual, it'll do wonders for you.









Shouldnt you be driving your evo Bernie


----------



## bernB5 (Jul 13, 2003)

*Re: (EdsGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EdsGTI* »_yeah, can build a car but cant use a camera








I know you*'re* the master of cameras maybe Ill learn one day
 
journalism too... good luck with the build http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## themachasy (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: (bernB5)*

I'll run you 330'







Any updates boss?


----------



## unpimpzeGTI1.8T (Mar 17, 2008)

i think i know where im going when i need work done to my car lol.


----------



## 50trim S (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: (unpimpzeGTI1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *unpimpzeGTI1.8T* »_i think i know where im going when i need work done to my car lol. 

i just wish someone or a shop of this quality was relatively near me


----------



## themachasy (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: (50trim S)*


_Quote, originally posted by *50trim S* »_
i just wish someone or a shop of this quality was relatively near me

There could be by the time you're ready.


----------



## NOLA_VDubber (May 24, 2007)

*Re: (themachasy)*

^^^


----------



## 18Lturbo (Nov 28, 2005)

*Re: (EdsGTI)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif nice ed!


----------



## Fugee (Aug 22, 2003)

*Re: (18Lturbo)*

where is the abs module and what management is it on? still factory or?


----------



## boosted b5 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: (Fugee)*

ABS, who needs ABS on a SFWD car??thats un necessary weight. And its got Autronic SM4 tuned by Kevin Black (lugnuts)


----------



## G-Shock (Jun 14, 2002)

*Re: (boosted b5)*

That engine looks awesome! Can't wait to see the final product.


----------



## qw1cktype1 (Nov 14, 2002)

*Re: (50trim S)*


_Quote, originally posted by *50trim S* »_
i just wish someone or a shop of this quality was relatively near me

Do not know what part of TN you live in, but you should check out GPO in Nashville. 
http://www.tneuros.com


----------



## slow85golf (Sep 17, 2006)

*Re: (qw1cktype1)*

What cams are you going to use Ed?


----------



## veedubwolfsburg (Jun 4, 2007)

*Re: (slow85golf)*

Sorry if it was already mentioned before...but is this car still running stock displacement? IIRC last time it was Pauters, stock crank, and Mahles right?


----------



## EdsGTI (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: (veedubwolfsburg)*

yes same displacement, and the abs block wasnt in for the pictures but is going back in so I dont have to make new lines, the car isnt a dedicated race car and I still want the ABS, doesnt mean im going to plug it in when I race...I dont know if I want to be the one to find out how 160mph, skinnies and abs work out.....


----------



## Chris164935 (Jan 10, 2004)

*Re: (slow85golf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slow85golf* »_What cams are you going to use Ed?

Yes, I need to know this as well.


----------



## EdsGTI (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: (Chris164935)*

solid lifter grind


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

*FV-QR*

3757 or 3758 CAT cams grind Im guessing?


----------



## Stroked1.8t (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: (EdsGTI)*

what happened to the 10.65 car? you just make a record pass and then tear it apart?


----------



## themachasy (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: (Stroked1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Stroked1.8t* »_what happened to the 10.65 car? you just make a record pass and then tear it apart? 

Gotta raise (or lower as the case may be) the bar to 9s for a mk4.


----------



## 1.BillyT (Aug 2, 2000)

*Re: (bernB5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bernB5* »_
try opening up your aperture a bit so it's not such a centralized focal point. d40x is a great camera, read the manual, it'll do wonders for you.









Actually, its the opposite... closing the aperture makes the depth of field larger.... Used to shoot large format at f64, 5-8 minute exposures in broad daylight. Pretty much unlimited DOF.
Car looks sick Ed... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bernB5 (Jul 13, 2003)

*Re: (1.BillyT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.BillyT* »_
Actually, its the opposite... closing the aperture makes the depth of field larger.... Used to shoot large format at f64, 5-8 minute exposures in broad daylight. Pretty much unlimited DOF.
Car looks sick Ed... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

just terminology.. i was referring to a larger F number (ie: increasing numerically from f3.2 to f5.0, which yeah, is closing the lens more) anyway, back on topic, pm if you want to talk about this any further.


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (bernB5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bernB5* »_
just terminology.. i was referring to a larger F number (ie: increasing numerically from f3.2 to f5.0, which yeah, is closing the lens more) anyway, back on topic, pm if you want to talk about this any further.









Yea youre confusing the hell outta me Bernie, enough of your photography mubmojumbo


----------



## 99.5Rabbit (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: (crazyass713)*

I love this car! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## andres360 (Feb 11, 2007)

Nice build, keep coming with some pics


----------



## hyperformancevw (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: (EdsGTI)*

looks good man can't wait to see it going http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## myslowturbo (Oct 11, 2007)

*Re: (hyperformancevw)*

watching


----------



## Narbie @ CTS Turbo (Oct 3, 2008)

*Re: (andres360)*


_Quote, originally posted by *andres360* »_Nice build, keep coming with some pics

x2


----------



## EdsGTI (Mar 9, 2003)

I got some material in yesterday to do my intake manifold and bartered using my truck for a set of 1600's... Just searching for some time, as soon as its done I will post them up!


----------



## 02VWGTIVR6 (Jan 31, 2002)

*Re: (EdsGTI)*

awesome project. keep it up. its my dream to run a shop and blow all my money on a crazy toy like this. your so lucky man


----------



## infamous20V (Dec 17, 2004)

*Re: (EdsGTI)*


----------



## Wuchagonnado (Nov 19, 2007)

*Re: EdsGTI baby build up thread. (EdsGTI)*

Wow


----------



## Tucci (Feb 2, 2005)

I owe you a handshake and a beer if we ever meet.


----------



## Chief Joseph (Aug 25, 2008)

car looks amazing cant wait till its on the dyno and thanks again ed im super happy with everything 
<3 forcefed


----------



## TaylorMadeAutos (Mar 3, 2006)

"Understeer is when you hit the wall with the front of the car and oversteer is when you hit the wall with the rear of the car.
Horsepower is how fast you hit the wall and torque is how far you take the wall with you."
That has got to be the best sig. ever! LOL
Ed, WOW, very nice... Who needs ABS when you have a parachute? LOL


----------



## MKV John (Aug 9, 2007)

*Re: (TaylorMadeAutos)*

lol, one of the oldest/greatest quotes everrrrr


----------



## TheBox (Jul 20, 2003)

*Re: (MKV John)*

Ed very nice work man.. Keep it up!!


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (TaylorMadeAutos)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TaylorMadeAutos* »_"Understeer is when you hit the wall with the front of the car and oversteer is when you hit the wall with the rear of the car.
Horsepower is how fast you hit the wall and torque is how far you take the wall with you."
That has got to be the best sig. ever! LOL


Why thank you








Ed, more pics please!


----------



## dubfetishh (Apr 1, 2007)

*Re: (crazyass713)*

cars lookin awsome ed. ill be down to the shop as soon as i can get there http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 50trim S (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: (dubfetishh)*

ed 
just out of curiousity is there any advantages to that manifold other than being able to use a HUGE turbo?
and is that why you chose to use that type of manifold or could you have made a manifold that could have fit that turbo behind the motor?
maybe something like a honda style topmount?
just curious
car looks SWEET 
good luck with it in the sfwd future man wouldn't it turn some heads if you could run down tony1 over on h-t







you become god of VDubs








are you going to share some of your dynos since we haven't seen anything like this head and turbo wise http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
also what do you plan to do tranny wise to shift at the rpms your going to be turning?
if i missed any of this in the first 4 threads sorry but after i saw the pics and 2 pages of congrats i quit reading








also i saw you mentioned they are thinking of letting vr6's in what about the new 5 cyl any talk of letting them in since there very close in displacement to what some of the k's are running?
_Modified by 50trim S at 2:04 PM 11-14-2008_


_Modified by 50trim S at 2:09 PM 11-14-2008_


----------



## euroroccoT (Nov 18, 2002)

*Re: (50trim S)*

don't think no VW will ever run what CFT ran a FWD VW in the 8s has never been done let alone a "street" car with 2500lbs limit.
This car will be nice too see and im sure it will turn in good times, only time will tell what it can do on the 1/4.


----------



## EdsGTI (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: (euroroccoT)*

The manifold is over the transmission just because of a size constraint. You cannot fit this cover behind the rain tray.
CFT didnt run 8's, T1 race development did 9.997 and 9.975 and now Brian Ballard with the GM cobalt is the fastest.
There is no reason that competitive accomplishments cant be made. Unfortunately 1 piece front ends and wheelie bars are not allowed in the class or we could run it together. At the cut off from the past race with a 10.2 you would slide on in, but your car is more for the hotrod class in the configuration and weight class where the cars are going a TON faster. All the solid cars in the street car class ranged from 8.9x-9.5 @ 158+
I will do my best, all dynos I run I have no problem posting. I will not post datalogs or anything of the sort, not like it would help you out.
The cars can make power, my biggest thing is weight and now I guess the transmission will be the weakest link.
Only time will tell but I will try my best with what I have.


----------



## mirror (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: (euroroccoT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *euroroccoT* »_don't think no VW will ever run what CFT ran a FWD VW in the 8s has never been done let alone a "street" car with 2500lbs limit.
This car will be nice too see and im sure it will turn in good times, only time will tell what it can do on the 1/4. 


tony palo ran an 8. not cft. and it was "street car trim".


----------



## gtimitch (Nov 20, 2006)

*Re: EdsGTI baby build up thread. (EdsGTI)*

Absolutely Awesome,
Man I tell ya -- thats a cool looking motor.. You have done a wonderful job and I look forward to seeing the performance numbers. Do you guys--like plan to offer anything like that header to the general public? any thing like that ??? I know this is a 'signature' of your professionalism but if you ever decide to share it please let me know..... Great job Ed.


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: (EdsGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EdsGTI* »_ Brian Ballard with the GM cobalt is the fastest.

i work with one of the guys who helped build that car


----------



## EdsGTI (Mar 9, 2003)

I actually dont want to turn this into a shop thing. 
This is my personal car and has nothing to do with my business. I dont advertise on this site and dont plan to, so please dont get the thread locked or deleted because of business related things.
These are on my car and this is not the place for conversation about business. There are alternate contacts available if you would like to talk to me about anything, I am more then willing to, I just want this thread to be about my car and not anything shop related so it stays alive and I dont get harassed http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 50trim S (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: (EdsGTI)*

So what are you doing for transmission? 


_Modified by Boostin20v at 10:39 AM 11-18-2008_


----------



## gtimitch (Nov 20, 2006)

*Re: (50trim S)*

Yes sir,
I will copy the message to Force Fed no problem ----The car is absolutely awesome!!!!


----------



## EdsGTI (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: (50trim S)*


_Quote, originally posted by *50trim S* »_So what are you doing for transmission? 

Im using a stock 02m with a diff and raxles. I have spare trannys. I have stuff ready for heat treat if need be. If that doesnt work out I will figure something out, probably try quaife gears, but the 02j quaife box I had was terrible.


_Modified by Boostin20v at 10:40 AM 11-18-2008_


----------



## EdsGTI (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: (euroroccoT)*

Im missing alot of stuff, I just got my injectors and starting building my intake manifold. I still need to make the entire harness, I need my fuel pumps, seat brackets, cage, chute etc.
I honestly may have it running by christmas minus the cage and chute, money is real tight and this car is not my priority I have to save for a wedding.
Im gonna have it ready for spring no doubt, it wont be rushed and I just need to take everything one day at a time. 09 will be a good year for vw's http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


_Modified by Boostin20v at 10:41 AM 11-18-2008_


----------



## gtimitch (Nov 20, 2006)

*Re: (EdsGTI)*

Ahh----wedding? Is there something your keeping secret?


----------



## ANT THE KNEE (Aug 25, 2000)

*Re: (gtimitch)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gtimitch* »_Ahh----wedding? Is there something your keeping secret?

Don't think he was talking 1.8T talk








PS: Ed i'm going to try and stop by the shop tomm to talk to you about my car and peep yours maybe


----------



## one.eightT03 (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: (gtimitch)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gtimitch* »_Ahh----wedding? Is there something your keeping secret?

ed and kevin are getting married. congrates to both of them http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## themachasy (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: (one.eightT03)*


_Quote, originally posted by *one.eightT03* »_
ed and kevin are getting married. congrates to both of them http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I didn't know it was legal in NY yet.
Congrats Ed, I know how it goes with the wedding plans


----------



## EdsGTI (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: (themachasy)*

kevin was taken and too old for me, so I scooped up a younger female.


----------



## 50trim S (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: (EdsGTI)*

it would be nice for someone "SEM" to donate you a intake 
it would be good advertising to say there IM is on the fastest vw
or would it not work well for your setup? would it be better for you to make your own so you could "tune" it to your rev range?


----------



## joe'sGTI (Jun 12, 2007)

*Re: EdsGTI baby build up thread. (EdsGTI)*

Why cant we have builders like you down south? Everything is V-8s and MUD TIRES down here
Your car is my favorite ive seen on this forum
Nice color too (my 05 is tornado red)


----------



## 50trim S (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: EdsGTI baby build up thread. (joe'sGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *joe’sGTI* »_Why cant we have builders like you down south? Everything is V-8s and MUD TIRES down here
Your car is my favorite ive seen on this forum
Nice color too (my 05 is tornado red)

exactly right about down south 
there is a few exceptions but not many or enough for that matter


----------



## silvercar (Aug 23, 2004)

*Re: EdsGTI baby build up thread. (50trim S)*

I dont know why you guys are always whining about no builders in the south. there are plenty of top notch fabricators and tuners here. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
edit: Ed, did you get any work done on the cooling system fab?


----------



## mirror (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: (50trim S)*


_Quote, originally posted by *50trim S* »_it would be nice for someone "SEM" to donate you a intake 
it would be good advertising to say there IM is on the fastest vw
or would it not work well for your setup? would it be better for you to make your own so you could "tune" it to your rev range?

is that like a backhanded compliment?


----------



## infinityman (Sep 3, 2004)

*Re: (50trim S)*


_Quote, originally posted by *50trim S* »_it would be nice for someone "SEM" to donate you a intake 
it would be good advertising to say there IM is on the fastest vw
or would it not work well for your setup? would it be better for you to make your own so you could "tune" it to your rev range?

SEM isn't the greatest intake EVAR.
For 800 bucks or whatever, for someone to just purchase and throw on, yeah it is a good setup, but it's definitely not the best one evarrrrr. For an off the shelf cast piece, it's excellent though. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 50trim S (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: (mirror)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mirror* »_
is that like a backhanded compliment?
















i don't get what you are saying
i was just saying that if someone donated him a SEM mani it would help him out since he's trying to save money for his wedding and then when he's the fastest 4 cyl 20v it would be good advertising for SEM so it could help both parties out
thats why i asked if he would rather make one himself that he could tune to his powerband 
i don't see how you get a backhand comment out of that


----------



## 50trim S (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: (infinityman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *infinityman* »_
SEM isn't the greatest intake EVAR.
For 800 bucks or whatever, for someone to just purchase and throw on, yeah it is a good setup, but it's definitely not the best one evarrrrr. For an off the shelf cast piece, it's excellent though. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

i didn't say it was the best ever
read what i wrote in my response to mirror


----------



## infinityman (Sep 3, 2004)

*Re: (euroroccoT)*

SEM manifold on a what, 42r? 








building a motor/car isn't just about picking out a bunch of random parts and putting them together.


_Modified by infinityman at 3:17 PM 11-15-2008_


----------



## sexwagon (Jan 12, 2007)

*Re: (euroroccoT)*

reinforcing the firewall i presume.
dont want no spinning discs of fury laying carnage to your dancing tools.

anyone besides clutchmasters making a twin disc for the o2m??
interesting..
woot


----------



## 50trim S (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: (infinityman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *infinityman* »_SEM manifold on a what, 42r? 








building a motor/car isn't just about picking out a bunch of random parts and putting them together.

_Modified by infinityman at 2:50 PM 11-15-2008_

i know that it was just an idea/suggestion nothing more


----------



## andres360 (Feb 11, 2007)

Are he cf hood/trunk going to be colormatched?


----------



## badger5 (Nov 17, 2003)

*Re: (infinityman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *infinityman* »_
SEM isn't the greatest intake EVAR.
For 800 bucks or whatever, for someone to just purchase and throw on, yeah it is a good setup, but it's definitely not the best one evarrrrr. For an off the shelf cast piece, it's excellent though. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

so which one is and why?


----------



## 50trim S (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: (sexwagon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sexwagon* »_reinforcing the firewall i presume.
dont want no spinning discs of fury laying carnage to your dancing tools.

anyone besides clutchmasters making a twin disc for the o2m??
interesting..
woot









yeah i remember foffa i think is his SN said something about a couple of other ones but they were ALOT OF $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$ 
i know foffa isn't his full SN he has a turbo vr5 
he could tell you for sure though


----------



## EdsGTI (Mar 9, 2003)

not reinforcing the firewall, just building a scatter shield and the normal catch pan.
We have already thrown a clutch through frankies car, the peloquin is a good stop for a 9500rpm clutch disk








Hopefully everything pans out the way we plan, we want to be the fastest fwd vw, just gotta go faster than 9.3x


----------



## Wuchagonnado (Nov 19, 2007)

*Re: (EdsGTI)*

Man, I wish I was on that side of the country. I would love to see that thing run.
Awesome work Ed! It's *Insertbeautifulcatpicture*


----------



## mirror (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: (50trim S)*


_Quote, originally posted by *50trim S* »_
i don't get what you are saying
i was just saying that if someone donated him a SEM mani it would help him out since he's trying to save money for his wedding and then when he's the fastest 4 cyl 20v it would be good advertising for SEM so it could help both parties out
thats why i asked if he would rather make one himself that he could tune to his powerband 
i don't see how you get a backhand comment out of that

thats the problem, you *don't* get it. forcefed kinda fabricates quality parts for the vag chassis. what your suggestion was, was simply a backhanded compliment. basically saying, nice work...but your custom fab intake mani won't work as well as a bolt on piece. who knows, his intake ~may not make the power the sem unit will. but it takes some of the pride and learning curve out of the equation "built, not bought". 
building a similar car, there is NOTHING bolt on at this level for our chassis. everything is custom, to maximize power/times, or you keep engineering the part to do what you want. this isn't a honda which you can drop $15k in hardware, and a few weeks later have .6 car...we have to work for it.


----------



## ALT3rEg0 (Oct 16, 2008)

*Re: (infinityman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *infinityman* »_
SEM isn't the greatest intake EVAR.
For 800 bucks or whatever, for someone to just purchase and throw on, yeah it is a good setup, but it's definitely not the best one evarrrrr. For an off the shelf cast piece, it's excellent though. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I'd like to know which design you think IS the best one EVAR, just out of curiosity.


----------



## EdsGTI (Mar 9, 2003)

The main issue with the SEM manifold is that it puts the throttle body on the same side as my turbo, drivers side. When the SEM was in development Don offered it to me and I wasnt even at that point.
I make the things on my car for one simple reason. Its all I think about and I fancy myself as a fabricator. The guys I work with and everyone I know thinks im nuts because im always writing stuff down, I used to have a word document like 40 pages long single spaced of descriptions and things I wanted to make down to every little detail, this intake manifold design is something that I have personally never seen before and something I have been dreaming up for a while, if it works great, if not who cares, its just my time, I can always try something else, luckily my ratio of sucess/failures has been very good. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (EdsGTI)*

im sure you design will work and if it doesn't it will lead you in a direction that deff will, you can watch ed work and see the wheels moving inside his head, smart mixed with fearless and wild is a cocktail for success http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## saltlake20v (Nov 9, 2008)

about the reinforced firewall: He's more then likely going to be required to run a full / thick scatter shield around the trans bellhousing anyways, so no need. Sounds like he's already got that in the works. 
Anyways, I think the car is gonna be bad ass ed. 


_Modified by Boostin20v at 10:52 AM 11-18-2008_


----------



## BOOSTINDUB (Jun 17, 2005)

awsome work ed. i would like to think i helped in a very miniscule way by buying his old clutch!


----------



## EdsGTI (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Denniswhat)*

4th gear @ 10k is 166mph. 11k is 180+, im not worried.


----------



## EdsGTI (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (50trim S)*

we had no traction in 4th gear with 650whp+


----------



## APR M1 (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: (EdsGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EdsGTI* »_










Nice work Ed. The shop looks nice and clean too. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MKV John (Aug 9, 2007)

*FV-QR*

http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## ForVWLife (Nov 12, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (MKV John)*

amazing car gets even better......ed where did you find the plastic lined sockets? i have been looking for a set


----------



## MKV John (Aug 9, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (ForVWLife)*

ed hows the intake manifold coming along buddy.
(i only posted that question to bump your thread, i know how the intake manifold is coming along)


----------



## Chief Joseph (Aug 25, 2008)

<3 hotness


----------



## EdsGTI (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (ForVWLife)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ForVWLife* »_amazing car gets even better......ed where did you find the plastic lined sockets? i have been looking for a set

mac tools guy


----------



## vw5 (Aug 28, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (EdsGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EdsGTI* »_The brake reservoir is relocated as well as some small changes in that area, i will post more pics as it comes along.
 
Ed, been following this from the get go. Can't wait to see it in person. Do you have any updates on the above quote?
Thanks, Greg


----------



## MK4WolfsburgJetta (Mar 17, 2008)

Updates???


----------



## carbide01 (Jul 12, 2003)

bump for a broski who is gettin r DONE!!


----------



## hypothetical (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: EdsGTI baby build up thread. (EdsGTI)*

Looks great Ed. Glad to see you've been keeping busy.


----------



## JUSADUB (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: EdsGTI baby build up thread. (hypothetical)*


----------



## stevemannn (Apr 17, 2008)

*Re: EdsGTI baby build up thread. (JUSADUB)*

any updates on this beast?


----------



## EdsGTI (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: EdsGTI baby build up thread. (stevemannn)*

I have welded some stuff on the intake manifold, but im still not anywhere near where i want to be before I make another picture post. The exhaut manifold is 90% welded, i have some more stuff to get, everything went on hold.
I took some weight out of the car, and have seat brackets, a cage bender/notcher and hopefully soon some chromoly...Regardless I'll try to get some pics up in the next few days and will be at spring show - n- go http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 1.8t67 (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: EdsGTI baby build up thread. (EdsGTI)*

going for the most expensive cage? chromemoly is baller, but damned. i'll stick with the ms, and cash in my pocket. there is weight to be found elsewhere in the car.


----------



## infinityman (Sep 3, 2004)

*Re: EdsGTI baby build up thread. (1.8t67)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8t67* »_going for the most expensive cage? chromemoly is baller, but damned. i'll stick with the ms, and cash in my pocket. there is weight to be found elsewhere in the car. 

all proper cages are 4130 chromoly.


----------



## EdsGTI (Mar 9, 2003)

not really baller, standard and lighter than crapola mild steel....When you own a vw every pound counts. Even with what I took out, a chromoly cage, carbon fiber hood, hatch, 2 carbon fiber seats it will still be way too heavy...At this point whats another $1000 for material, and chute/window net stuff and 2 full days of my time, or at my pace, 3 weeks at night late to build it?


_Modified by EdsGTI at 11:44 PM 12-27-2008_


----------



## FrankiEBoneZ (Jun 4, 2002)

*FV-QR*

Man I would figure you would be at the weight limit or close now... or is the weight limit with driver?............ I'm going to assume with driver. If thats the case, it shouldnt be a problem man, with the class you want to run in.


----------



## 1.8t67 (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (FrankiEBoneZ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FrankiEBoneZ* »_Man I would figure you would be at the weight limit or close now... or is the weight limit with driver?............ I'm going to assume with driver. If thats the case, it shouldnt be a problem man, with the class you want to run in.

i'm sure he's shooting for the same weight i am. 2500# w/driver. there is a ton of weight in these cars which can be removed, and still "appear" to be a street car. if you're going to try and retain things like abs/stereo/airbags/ac and all the bs behind the rear seat, well....you'll never hit your goal with a cage. it would be nice to have the ability to run lexan in the rear windows. 
you building the cage yourself?


----------



## EdsGTI (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (1.8t67)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8t67* »_
i'm sure he's shooting for the same weight i am. 2500# w/driver. there is a ton of weight in these cars which can be removed, and still "appear" to be a street car. if you're going to try and retain things like abs/stereo/airbags/ac and all the bs behind the rear seat, well....you'll never hit your goal with a cage. it would be nice to have the ability to run lexan in the rear windows. 
you building the cage yourself? 

I have the abs still in the car, the ac was in up until now, we never used it and I took it out, Im probaby going to put a regular deck in and keep the front speakers so I can hear whats going on at the track.
The airbags are out as the cage would block almost all of them, lexan would be amazing, but not allowed







the glass in my carbon hatch is about 2x the weight of the hatch itself...
I am shooting for whatever min weight is, I have a fuel cell so the outlaw races have a 50lb penality, 2500lbs.
and yeah im going to build the cage, I make everything else and have the tooling, so why pay someone 2500+ for one.


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (50trim S)*

hey ed hit me up on my cell, i have off friday, saturday and sunday i would love to come down and hang out this weekend http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif glad to see you are getting some work done on your own car


----------



## MKV John. (Jan 9, 2009)

*FV-QR*

shhhh.


----------



## euroroccoT (Nov 18, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (MKV John.)*

pretty sure your ok with lexan in the back, but windows up front need to work and must be at 2500lbs for sfwd.


----------



## 1.8t67 (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (euroroccoT)*

lexan is a big ole' no.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

*Re: EdsGTI baby build up thread. (infinityman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *infinityman* »_
all proper cages are 4130 chromoly. 


Not really true, in fact NHRA is one of the few sanctioning bodies who will even allow moly anymore. The rest of them got rid of it ages ago due to its lack of ductility, and issues with welding it and then not being able to re heat treat it because now it is attached to a car








For weight, absolutely it is nice to run the thinner wall, and if you are running NHRA, then there you go... If I was about to smack a tire wall and was given a choice, I'd pick the DOM car any day. 
Even recently there have been some major chassis failures in top fuel traced back to brittle, non normalized moly chassis components that caused injuries.


----------



## silvercar (Aug 23, 2004)

*Re: EdsGTI baby build up thread. ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_

Not really true, in fact NHRA is one of the few sanctioning bodies who will even allow moly anymore. The rest of them got rid of it ages ago due to its lack of ductility, and issues with welding it and then not being able to re heat treat it because now it is attached to a car








For weight, absolutely it is nice to run the thinner wall, and if you are running NHRA, then there you go... If I was about to smack a tire wall and was given a choice, I'd pick the DOM car any day. 
Even recently there have been some major chassis failures in top fuel traced back to brittle, non normalized moly chassis components that caused injuries.

Yep. a bad fabricator can ruin a CrMo cage in about 2.5 seconds. I posted a link to a good lengthy debate over on yellow bullet... but it was one of those ahem... vanishing posts....


----------



## pdxbora (Sep 22, 2008)

*Re: EdsGTI baby build up thread. (EdsGTI)*

your car is insane!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 20aeman (Jun 8, 2006)

bump. 
I'm glad Ed has passed the hysterical emo kid phase.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

JK, I've been there too, luckly I'm a stubborn SOB. 


_Modified by [email protected] at 9:22 AM 1-15-2009_


----------



## 20VT*J4 (Aug 28, 2001)

*Re: EdsGTI baby build up thread. (pdxbora)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pdxbora* »_your car is insane!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
werd


----------



## methadone (Apr 1, 2005)

*FV-QR*

so the car's not for sale anymore?


----------



## TSTARKZ123 (Oct 1, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (methadone)*


_Quote, originally posted by *methadone* »_so the car's not for sale anymore?

I don't think it was ever for sale.


----------



## NOLA_VDubber (May 24, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (TSTARKZ123)*

^that's not what ed posted in here a few days ago








Looks like he had a change of heart and had the mods clean the thread up a bit. If that's the case, then that's awesome!!! I want to see this thing move. Do work son http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (NOLA_VDubber)*

Ed seemed to reach a breaking point due to some issues. From the looks of it, the part out thread has been deleted which is a HUGE positive for everyone in the community.
VIVA ForcedFed!!


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

cheers to these gents http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 20aeman (Jun 8, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_

















JK, I've been there too, luckly I'm a stubborn SOB. 

_Modified by [email protected] at 9:22 AM 1-15-2009_

Hey pete...are you gonna start packaging your rods with eyeliner now?


----------



## flylwsi (Oct 8, 2007)

props on a killer, and BEAUTIFUL build... 
how's it comin' along?


----------



## Gberg888GLI (Nov 1, 2006)

*Re: (EdsGTI)*

i llike


----------



## vdubguy97 (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Gberg888GLI)*

It was crazy for you to ever think you would sell/part it out..
What made you change your mind?
Wait I know: you get some of the Government hand out Stimulus money didn't you..


----------



## EdsGTI (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: (vdubguy97)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubguy97* »_It was crazy for you to ever think you would sell/part it out..
What made you change your mind?
Wait I know: you get some of the Government hand out Stimulus money didn't you..
































who are you?


----------



## vdubguy97 (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (EdsGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EdsGTI* »_
who are you? 

A fellow vortexer..That is jealous of your setup thats all..No pun intended


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

*FV-QR*

How much would a build like this run a customer?


----------



## themachasy (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (ejg3855)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ejg3855* »_How much would a build like this run a customer? 

Hit the big bucks huh Eric?


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (themachasy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *themachasy* »_
Hit the big bucks huh Eric?









Don't I wish, nope just the curiosity of the


----------



## IFIWASINMYVW (Mar 20, 2006)

*Re: EdsGTI baby build up thread. (EdsGTI)*

Are you still using Autronic?
One of the things I've always loved about your car is that it was driven daily. Do you still plan on driving it? It looks great man...
Heres to pushing the envelope











_Modified by IFIWASINMYVW at 10:09 AM 2-3-2009_


----------



## EdsGTI (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: EdsGTI baby build up thread. (IFIWASINMYVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *IFIWASINMYVW* »_Are you still using Autronic?
One of the things I've always loved about your car is that it was driven daily. Do you still plan on driving it? It looks great man...
Heres to pushing the envelope








_Modified by IFIWASINMYVW at 10:09 AM 2-3-2009_

Yup the SM4 is still in it, the only major changes to the car are the solid lifter head, twin disk, axles, 1600cc injectors, turbo, exhaust, fuel pumps and intake manifold/charge piping/throttle body.
Its still a 1.8L stock crank mahle pistons.
I havent driven it in quite some time cause it has been in the works, I pulled the AC out, but kept everything else in.
I didnt get a chance to make a catback last time, but this time the car will have a full exhaust, 4" aluminum, but an exhaust none the less.
The car has everything still minus the ac, i am keeping the sunroof in it, carpet, full dash etc. The only thing thats out is the sound deadening under the carpet, it got wet from no rain tray and smelled, and I put 2 status racing carbon fiber ring seats in it. Carbon seibon hood and hatch.
The harness is almost done, wound up rewiring the entire car, engine and interior, all MIL spec, 2 quick disconnects on the firewall, quick disconnect injector harness, circuit breakers, not fueses.


----------



## boosted b5 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: EdsGTI baby build up thread. (EdsGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EdsGTI* »_.
The harness is almost done, wound up rewiring the entire car, engine and interior, all MIL spec, 2 quick disconnects on the firewall, quick disconnect injector harness, circuit breakers, not fueses.

i love cannon plugs and circuit breakers. fuses suck. the connectors suck to build up, and are expensive, but its nice having a main connection instead of a bunch of plugs scattered all over the place.


----------



## haenszel (Mar 14, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (ejg3855)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ejg3855* »_How much would a build like this run a customer? 

if you have to ask......


----------



## boosted b5 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (haenszel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *haenszel* »_
if you have to ask......

.....you cant afford it


----------



## TSTARKZ123 (Oct 1, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *boosted b5* »_
.....you cant afford it











_Quote, originally posted by *haenszel* »_
if you have to ask......



_Quote, originally posted by *boosted b5* »_
i love cannon plugs and circuit breakers. fuses suck. the connectors suck to build up, and are expensive, but its nice having a main connection instead of a bunch of plugs scattered all over the place.


Honestly, You'd be surprised with what you can afford at ForceFed Engineering. Their prices are MORE than fair.


----------



## haenszel (Mar 14, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (TSTARKZ123)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TSTARKZ123* »_Honestly, You'd be surprised with what you can afford at ForceFed Engineering. Their prices are MORE than fair. 


I wasn't even talking about labor. haha.


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

*FV-QR*

i love how people assume what one can and can't afford by a simple post of curiosity. 
Apparently they jumped to the reply button before they read 2 posts down.

Looks great ED, ONLY THE BEST!


----------



## IFIWASINMYVW (Mar 20, 2006)

*Re: EdsGTI baby build up thread. (EdsGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EdsGTI* »_4" aluminum, but an exhaust none the less.

That's awesome. My exhaust is 3" aluminum from the DP back. I love it.


----------



## 18Lturbo (Nov 28, 2005)

*Re: EdsGTI baby build up thread. (boosted b5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EdsGTI* »_I have welded some stuff on the intake manifold, but im still not anywhere near where i want to be before I make another picture post. The exhaut manifold is 90% welded, i have some more stuff to get, everything went on hold.
I took some weight out of the car, and have seat brackets, a cage bender/notcher and hopefully soon some chromoly...Regardless I'll try to get some pics up in the next few days and will be at spring show - n- go http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Real excited to see the finished product

_Quote, originally posted by *boosted b5* »_
i love cannon plugs and circuit breakers. fuses suck. the connectors suck to build up, and are expensive, but its nice having a main connection instead of a bunch of plugs scattered all over the place.









so awesome!


_Modified by 18Lturbo at 5:41 PM 2-3-2009_


----------



## boosted b5 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: EdsGTI baby build up thread. (18Lturbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *18Lturbo* »_








so awesome!


i had to build a 120pin connector once when i was in japan. pin for pin, reading the schematic and putting the pin in the correct place, soldering and shrink wrapping everything. i wasnt even an electrician when i was in the Navy, but i had to be the worker for another shop so the one guy could QA it. talk about a learning experience.
but they are amazing when completed. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 1.8TurboGLI (Sep 19, 2004)

*Re: EdsGTI baby build up thread. (skywalkersgti)*

Nice Work Ed!!!


----------



## 20vGetta (Oct 8, 2006)

*Re: (slow85golf)*

Sikkk build/ watchin thread


----------



## jwalker1.8 (Mar 4, 2008)

*Re: (20vGetta)*

We were all wathcing this about 8 months ago.


----------



## 20aeman (Jun 8, 2006)

is ed going for an even bigger turbo now?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: (20aeman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *20aeman* »_is ed going for an even bigger turbo now? 

Ed is going for a different turbo released from BW with modified wheels, a larger motor with higher compression *Thanks to Integrated Engineering for full sponsorship* , a different head with different valve train, cams, drive belt solution for dual outer cam gears etc.
I have gathered alot of data from this year and have already planned out next year in it entirety, starting fresh in '10.


----------



## 20aeman (Jun 8, 2006)

hmmmm 1000hp? do it.


----------



## TSTARKZ123 (Oct 1, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Ed is going for a different turbo released from BW with modified wheels, a larger motor with higher compression *Thanks to Integrated Engineering for full sponsorship* , a different head with different valve train, cams, drive belt solution for dual outer cam gears etc.
I have gathered alot of data from this year and have already planned out next year in it entirety, starting fresh in '10.


That's what I like to hear!


----------



## -=GTI=- Zach (Sep 16, 2007)

*Re: (20aeman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *20aeman* »_hmmmm 1000hp? do it.









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Hassenpfeffer (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: EdsGTI baby build up thread. (EdsGTI)*

Looking damn sweet so far. Can't wait to see the intake when its done. Hey Ed. Are you still going to convert the cam sprockets to sit more out of the valve cover for easy asjustment?


----------



## ethorman (Jun 18, 2006)

Watch out HONDA new dog is in town! Who needs VTEC??


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 3, 2009)

Once there is some progress I will have pics up in a new thread.
The head is completely new, different port job, valve job, different valves, valve size, length, material, manufacturer, different cams, and dual outer cam gears.
This will be available to the public before sprin show and go.
And as I doubt there will be a 1000hp dyno chart, I can assure we will be putting down that much on the track for sure


----------



## zerb (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

still staying solid lifters i assume?


----------



## autoxtrem (Oct 6, 2005)

*Re: (zerb)*

good luck guys with new numbers,


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Sponsorship is where it's at. Hard for an average guy, even one who owns a shop, to play at this level. Happy you got that sponsor Ed, now lets see some progress!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: (zerb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zerb* »_still staying solid lifters i assume? 

yes but not the way it was set up...WAY too many problems, we were taking the head off every track event, by the end of the year there were so many stupid problems i couldnt even get down the track 1 pass without it being a problem.
I bought into Ferrea and they are making me valves specific for the new heads im building, I already bought 5 aeb cores, everything will be dual outer cam gear and I will have 3 of those 5 for sale in the late winter/early spring.
There are so many things to be gained that the inner adjustable gears limit and I dont believe cats specs for dialing them in are correct at all.
The sponsorship from pete was great, took alot of weight off of my shoulders as far as paying for a motor, eventhough its a small portion of the puzzle it makes it 1 less thing to buy now.
I spent probably 50k this year alone on just racing, between the new truck, trailer, motor, all the issues, traveling, new parts, suspension, wheels, and complete setup... Being a shop of 2 people (thank god now there is three of us) its going to be a much better year next year.


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_I bought into Ferrea and they are making me valves specific for the new heads im building, I already bought 5 aeb cores, everything will be dual outer cam gear and I will have 3 of those 5 for sale in the late winter/early spring.

Please keep me updated on this. I just set aside some money for this as I read it.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: (crazyass713)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyass713* »_
Please keep me updated on this. I just set aside some money for this as I read it.

will do. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## zerb (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

have you seen any gains on the setups floating around other parts of the world with the dual outta cam gear setup? ive only seen pics, and im sure that a setup like that would yield great results once dialed in. im just curious if you've actually seen dyno overlays and such.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: (zerb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zerb* »_have you seen any gains on the setups floating around other parts of the world with the dual outta cam gear setup? ive only seen pics, and im sure that a setup like that would yield great results once dialed in. im just curious if you've actually seen dyno overlays and such. 

no because on the cars they have been on that i have scene were N/A or low power. There is always something to gain with adjustability.


----------



## velocity196 (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Ed is going for a different turbo released from BW with modified wheels, a larger motor with higher compression *Thanks to Integrated Engineering for full sponsorship* , a different head with different valve train, cams, drive belt solution for dual outer cam gears etc.
I have gathered alot of data from this year and have already planned out next year in it entirety, starting fresh in '10.
omg im so excited, and this isnt even my car


----------



## carbide01 (Jul 12, 2003)

awesome


----------



## carbide01 (Jul 12, 2003)

*Re: (20aeman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *20aeman* »_
Hey pete...are you gonna start packaging your rods with guyliner now?









fixed http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Hassenpfeffer (Dec 19, 2005)

The sponsorship is great! Perfect combination of companies here.

Big thumbs up to IE's awesome parts and engineering!! And FFE for taking these cars and motors to the limit when so many others fell short.
Can't wait for the updates!


----------



## 20aeman (Jun 8, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
no because on the cars they have been on that i have scene were N/A or low power. There is always something to gain with adjustability.

not only that, but you have twice the amount of contact area on the cam gears from the timing belt, essentially dividing the stress on a specific rib of a t belt by half. 
no power adding...but it's a positive externality one way or another.


----------



## ethorman (Jun 18, 2006)

I hope that there is a plan for the hydraulic tenstioner and idler wheel and all that b/s to gain reliablity, dont wana have a timing belt snap at 800+ hp.


----------



## autoxtrem (Oct 6, 2005)

*Re: (ethorman)*

brazilian guys running 8s are running twin cam gear. Hope all the work pays off at the track..


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Ed, what injectors/line size/pumps/duty cycle were you at @800whp?


----------



## 5inchMAF (Sep 12, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *ethorman* »_ dont wana have a timing belt snap at 800+ hp. 

you could bend a valve that way


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (crazyass713)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyass713* »_Ed, what injectors/line size/pumps/duty cycle were you at @800whp?

Would you like to know Ed's SS number also?








We have taken the factory single pulley with hydro tensioner to 11k rpm, nothing blew apart http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif We're just ironing out all the wrinkles.


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Nah I'm all set with that haha. I'm just trying to see what it's going to take to hit my 700awhp goal, looking at setups now. Luckily B5's have a huge area under the spare tire well for an incredibly easy surge tank with room for pumps.


----------



## zerb (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (crazyass713)*

dual 044's, dash -10 feed no?
jake, just run three 044's and -12, f- it.


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

*FV-QR*

I was looking at Weldon pumps, not sure what I'm going to go with though. Chances are I'll just ask Kevin what they were running if Steve/Ed don't want to tell me


----------



## zerb (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (crazyass713)*

bosch has a '413' iirc. its like an 044 on crack. but you can only get them through a bosch motorsports distributor. 
...its like 8 bills too.


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Looked at that too, been looking at alotta pumps/setups recently... It's right at 5 bills at usrt http://www.usrallyteam.com/ind...d=389


----------



## EdsGTI (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Would you like to know Ed's SS number also?








We have taken the factory single pulley with hydro tensioner to 11k rpm, nothing blew apart http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif We're just ironing out all the wrinkles.

Its amazing isnt it? We should tell everyone what we do, so they can do it too, but buy it from somewhere else that doesnt know the answer. Right...
Just like the guy who called the shop and told me, thinking I was steve, that he was building a car to make 850whp and take me out, but wanted to know all of the answers.
If you want to know, we can supply you with it all, if you want to call kevin and find out, so be it, its always the same.


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Not trying to beat you or anything, I never see any of my cars being gutted/redone as extensively as you. If you want to help people push further that's fine, if not then don't. I just figured you would want to help out but that is not the case. If I hit my goal, I will be glad to tell every the boost I hit it at, what fuel system, ect.
Fueling is nothing overly complicated, I guess I will have to figure it out for myself. Might have to buy twice but so be it...


----------



## EdsGTI (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (crazyass713)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyass713* »_Not trying to beat you or anything, I never see any of my cars being gutted/redone as extensively as you. If you want to help people push further that's fine, if not then don't. I just figured you would want to help out but that is not the case. If I hit my goal, I will be glad to tell every the boost I hit it at, what fuel system, ect.
Fueling is nothing overly complicated, I guess I will have to figure it out for myself. Might have to buy twice but so be it...

Oh im not worried about it. 
And the car isnt "gutted" it has all metal panels and full glass, power steering/brakes/windows. No doors are cut, and all of the factory safety equipment has been removed as none of it complies with the racing class im in, which has been substituted for those safety requirements.
There are pieces i removed, the rear seat braket mounts because when my fuel cell was in the rear i was tired of smashing my knees on them to work back there.
We have helped enough people move forwards, we have given away lots of information, I speak to people on the phone for hours and hours each day, people who are customers and act like customers, not pretend to be more.
What im tired of is the blind leading the blinder. 
Im also tired of people who call to get a quote, then do it on there own and call me every 1-2 hours to ask a question, people who call to ask me what parts work and what parts dont, then order it themselves from somewhere else. 
I dont know why people order parts from someone who cant answer your questions or dont know the answer. What happens when you have a problem, gonna keep calling me? Then if I dont answer I get a thread in the tristate why cant I get ahold of forcefed. All that kid wanted was fake oil change reciepts because he didnt change his oil and the dealer didnt wanna warranty his motor, nice.
I have given away more information than I should have, I have talked about the pumps (044's) and the lines and fittings I have used, by the end of the week I will have all of the line combinations that I use on the site, I am sealing a deal with a hose company that sells everything in all sizes and multiple angles from there brand, so its all the same.
We are on 1600 cc injectors, and 044 pumps and have special metric adapter fittings for those pumps to use lines larger than what the 044 was intended to be mated to.
And its obviously complicated enough if you had to ask.


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (EdsGTI)*

I was down at IE's shop the other day and saw some monkeys banging on a motor in the back. I believe it was yours.


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

*FV-QR*

I deal with plenty of bs at my shop as well, it just comes with the territory. You spend the time giving someone an estimate to get everything done right, then they price it out and get the stuff elsewhere and get the install done somewhere else. It sucks, yes. Not sure what any of that has to do with me and a question about fueling... Regardless, fueling isn't that complicated, get enough flow at enough pressure and run big enough injectors. I would rather get a cheaper setup that is proven to work, than buying multiple setups to figure out the bare minimum OR going way overboard and spending too much. Either way I end up spending more, unless you answered the question. I asked to save hassle and possibly money, I don't NEED the help. Thanks for the info given so far though








Keep pushing stuff, it's entertaining and educating. Just remember to step back and breathe a bit sometimes, I think you looked a little to far into my post


----------



## EdsGTI (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (DarkSideGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DarkSideGTI* »_I was down at IE's shop the other day and saw some monkeys banging on a motor in the back. I believe it was yours.









I heard the motor showed up with some funny writing on the box lol.
I am gonna take some pics of everything when i get back from florida tonight.


----------



## Hassenpfeffer (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (DarkSideGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DarkSideGTI* »_I was down at IE's shop the other day and saw some monkeys banging on a motor in the back. I believe it was yours.










Those were not monkeys. Those were gremlins.


----------

